# Lip sync on 192 Discovery ID (HD)



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone else notice the sound/video is slightly out of sync on Discovery ID channel 192?

It's been this way for at least two weeks, and the old method of skip-back-skip-forward does not correct this like it once did...

The lip sync issue is the same on live view, paused view, skip-back view and is on both SD and HD feeds...seems to be 1/2 second delay between the video and voice...


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

I just used PIP and put the HD channel on one tuner and the SD channel on the other and it now seems the SD feed does not have any problems with lip sync, only the HD feed.

I've tried the option (menu 6-1-7) to sync audio for TV1 using both HD and SD options and neither solves the HD lip sync problem...video seems to be about 1/2 second ahead of the audio.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Someone from Dish must have read this and taken corrective action..192HD audio and video is synced right now...good job..


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I found the HD channel out of sync just now. SD is okay. I'm on Western Arc.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

My HD feed is also on 129, no more sync problems...appears Dish (or Discover ID) fixed the problem..


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like HD on EA fixed as well.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

4bama said:


> Anyone else notice the sound/video is slightly out of sync on Discovery ID channel 192?
> 
> It's been this way for at least two weeks, and the old method of skip-back-skip-forward does not correct this like it once did...
> 
> The lip sync issue is the same on live view, paused view, skip-back view and is on both SD and HD feeds...seems to be 1/2 second delay between the video and voice...


i never realized Discovery ID was in HD. LOL


----------

